# When to stop puppy food??



## johns327 (May 22, 2008)

I've heard different opinions on when to stop puppy food for the GSD. Anywhere from 5 months to a year. Is there a definitive answer for this?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't know about a definitive answer, but I never feed my dogs puppy food. As soon as I've gotten them I begin the switch to adult food. I just don't want to encourage fast growth and the problems associated with that.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

We stopped Jesse's large breed puppy food at 4 months and put him on Timberwolf adult food. GSDs grow too fast on puppy food. That was our vet recommendation (not adult food type just timing to get him off puppy food) as well I have read this in several places about GSD too.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

My vet told me to keep Lucy on the large breed puppy for now. She's six months and is not growing too fast- very lean, right on the chart where she should be....but he said they need the extra calcium and phosphorus for their growing bones still.
So no, there evidently is no definitive answer but lots of different opinions. I think as long as they are getting what they need and growing properly there are several right answers.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I had mine on LB Puppy food until they were a year old. This is definitely one subject where you will get a lot of different opinions!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LucinaMy vet told me to keep Lucy on the large breed puppy for now. She's six months and is not growing too fast- very lean, right on the chart where she should be....but he said they need the extra calcium and phosphorus for their growing bones still.
> So no, there evidently is no definitive answer but lots of different opinions. I think as long as they are getting what they need and growing properly there are several right answers.


Interesting I just checked that out and turns out if your vet said that, well Timberwolf Organics Black Forest has more Calcium 1.2% and phosphorus 0.9% vs what Jesse was on before the switch which was Science Diet Large Breed Puppy Calcium 1.10% and phosphorus .86%. Also I understand a GSD puppy needs low crude protein Timberwolf Organics Black Forest is 22% Vs. Science Diet at 26% - just a little of my research done. But yes lots of different opinions, and every dog is different. Side note: Jesse is right on schedule in weight and size to the charts too.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady was eating a mixture of puppy/Adult food (pro plan Large breed pup /adult)
only because he wanted Missy's food and not his
My vet told me 6 months to switch.
you do what you feel is best


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

When I got my first dog (Golden Retriever) I asked my trainer when to switch, she said 4mths. That was back in 1999.

My previous German Shepherd I switched at 4mths and he suffered with Pano up until he was 1yr. Not sure if that was food related or not.

With Yukon, I never fed him puppy food and he is doing great, no Pano!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Dunno, but I had serious issues with panosteitis. Both of his front leg legs..It was kinda migratory in the body, I know it is pretty much more common in male gsd puppies, but don't know if it is related to puppy food. It is interesting point you caught anita..


----------



## johns327 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the input everybody. Charlie is 5 months and seems to be right on track as far as growth. I will probably keep him on his puppy food for another month or so and then start blending.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I switched Reich at about 4 months old. I get paranoid about growing too fast and hips.
She is on the thin side, but growing nicely and her vet is pleased.


----------

